# SBTS - new DMin in biblical theology



## reaganmarsh (Oct 10, 2013)

Greetings, PB brethren. 

Has anyone seen anything about this yet? SBTS is offering a new DMin in Biblical Theology: 

Introducing SBTS’s New DMin in Biblical Theology | For His Renown


----------



## Rayn (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sure this will be a very engaging and solid curriculum, and it is a great study offered by a superb seminary. I am thankful that knowledge and interest in Biblical theology continues to increase. However, I kind of wonder if this is even necessary. The question of the relationship of the testaments is so ingrained in the text that any class on, say, Hebrews or Genesis, absolutely _must_ interpret the Bible in a biblical theological manner. I don't see why we have to multiply fields of study and probably increase false dichotomies as I see Biblical theology as a hermaneutical discipline.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 11, 2013)

Harrison, I agree that it looks like a very interesting curriculum. I'm grateful that there are DMin's available which focus one on the Scriptures and not mere pragmatic interests. I've also seen Knox's DMin in theological exegesis which follows this same line of thought. 

BT is both hermeneutical and exegetical, with history weighing in heavily along the way too. Certainly exegesis of individual books of the Bible is to be done with appropriate application of the B-T hermeneutic; I totally agree with you there. But with the way that many today pit the OT against the NT, or preach atomistically, or simply moralize in the pulpit, such a course of study might serve as a helpful corrective. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## MattP (Oct 11, 2013)

I've looked at this program.... I know one of the professors fairly well who will be instrumental in the program. Jim Hamilton is an amazing teacher. I studied under him during my Master's work. If I was searching for a DMin program today, I would very likely be pursuing this opportunity. When I was looking for a Doctoral program the DMin was only a practical/methods degree. That was not what I was looking for... yet I was in a ministry setting that I did not feel led to leave for school. I like this program because it appears to be an approachable way for pastors actively in ministry to further their biblical studies. I was also really excited when I saw that the program consisted of some language work. Between Hamilton and Schreiner, I believe the best work in biblical theology is coming out of SBTS right now.

All to say, I'd encourage you to look seriously at the opportunity.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 11, 2013)

I hate that there's such a gap between the pragmatic (DMin) and the scholarly (PhD). At present, we don't have the money to pursue doctoral work, but I'm trying to research various programs so that if/when that day comes, I know what's "out there." I agree with you that this one actually looks like a good program that will narrow that DMin/PhD gap. I'd love to do PhD but it's most likely not an option (relocation & cost being primary factors). This BT DMin actually looks like it would be substantial and serve to sharpen exegetical skills.


----------

